
Memo to Tech Professionals: In 2017, Ask for a Raise - tytrin
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/memo-to-tech-professionals-in-2017-ask-for-a-raise#.WHzyOPVr_xk.hackernews
======
tytrin
I've heard this advise relatively frequently. But I've heard very little
suggestions for effective ways to approach this with your manager. Any ideas?

I've heard the usual 'assemble a list of your accomplishments' but I am also
interested in how to get such a conversation started without burning bridges.

